# Wind - when does it stop being such a problem?



## polaris

Thomas has always been a very windy baby - things have definitely improved hugely since he was younger but he still really struggles to get his wind up, it takes ages to wind him and more often than not we miss a bit and he wakes up squirming and crying with it. 

When does it get easier for them to get their wind up? I'm trying to help Thomas learn to self-settle at night-times since he has learned to suck his thumb, he is starting to be able to do it, but the problem is that if he has wind obviously he can't settle down until I've helped him to get rid of it. I would love to be able to feed him, wind him briefly, and then put him down, but it can take 45 minutes to wind him sometimes and by that stage he is totally over-tired and it just makes it harder for him to get to sleep. So I feel like I won't really get anywhere with the sleeping until the wind is not such a problem, so I was wondering what people's experiences were?


----------



## Seraphim

Snap!

I'd love to know too ;)


----------



## LittleMadam

Hiya!

My LO is five months now but she was windy and hard to burp from the start. I found adding Dentinox or Infacol drops to her milk regularly (or syringing it to her directly) really helped with her wind. I also give her Gripe Water when I feel she is distressed with it.

I also found when burping LO, I had to try different positions and motions. Patting back, rubbing back, bending her over back and forth a few times gently to work the wind out, switching shoulders, seating her on my knee and very gently bouncing her up and down (being careful she is not sick, that is!) I also found passing her to someone else (when possible) so they could burp her was good too. :D

Hope this helps!


----------



## LittleMadam

Sorry, forgot to answer the question. I think when it stops being a problem will depend on the baby. As I mentioned, my LO is still incredibly windy at five months but I think I manage it better now, and as such, she suffers less with it. In the beginning, I was a bit clueless on how to deal with it. I've just started weaning her so I am hoping solids will affect her digestion by making her less windy.

Good luck!


----------



## whitelilly

My LO was really hard to wind too. I found that giving him infacol helped but I went and got coleif drops and they made a huge difference. They are for colic I think but worked wonders with us. They are quite expensive but I was lucky enough to have a doctor who prescribed them. Also, I found that chaging the teat from his bottle to a larger size helped as he wasn't sucking in as much air. 

Another tip is to put baby over your left should so that his tummy is high up near your shoulder and rub baby's left side and back as thet's where the tummy is x


----------



## polaris

LittleMadam said:


> Hiya!
> 
> My LO is five months now but she was windy and hard to burp from the start. I found adding Dentinox or Infacol drops to her milk regularly (or syringing it to her directly) really helped with her wind. I also give her Gripe Water when I feel she is distressed with it.
> 
> I also found when burping LO, I had to try different positions and motions. Patting back, rubbing back, bending her over back and forth a few times gently to work the wind out, switching shoulders, seating her on my knee and very gently bouncing her up and down (being careful she is not sick, that is!) I also found passing her to someone else (when possible) so they could burp her was good too. :D
> 
> Hope this helps!

Thanks for your reply.

We tried Infacol when he was younger, it didn't seem to help, if anything he seemed to be a bit worse, he was burping more but seemed to be in a lot of pain when farting/pooing.

I have just ordered some gripe water off the internet to give it a try, I am in Ireland and I don't think it's available here.


----------



## jenny82

I was shown a new burping techniqe yesterday that has worked wonders - my LO is hard to wind too and farts them out which he finds painful also..

Sit him up very straight and rotate his whole body in a circular motion. Apparently it joins all the bubbles together and makes one big burp. It's really worked for me as for the last few weeks, he wasn't burping for
me at all!!


----------



## Poppy7

Hi Polaris. I have found in the last 1-2 weeks Elliott has become much easier to get wind out of. He was 12 weeks old yesterday. Lately I seem to sit him up after feeding and he will burp on his own without me rubbing or patting. Also, I'll prop him over my shoulder and the wind will come up. This is a god send and I hope it continues as he has always been so hard to get wind out of. I have been giving him Infacol for the past 7/8 weeks but for the last week he has hardly had any.

He still needs help with winding and even when he burps on his own I will still rub and pat to see if there is anymore in there.

I was told that getting burps up gets easier from about 12 weeks so I hope it gets easier for you soon.xx


----------



## puppycat

Hi Polaris.
We found infacol at 2weeks and haven't looked back. Laura now brings up wind herself rather than us having to wind her, we do finish her off to make sure its all out but atm still using drops.
Tbh i'm afraid to stop using them!


----------



## vanessayogini

yes every baby is different! so it'll stop being such a problem once it's time (which differs for every baby) for their cute little insides have matured and it is easier for them to bring up the wind on their own. and also they get more used to it so it isn't so alarming/upsetting/uncomfortable.


----------



## Kitten

I was advised that at 12 weeks colic just 'disappears' so at about 13weeks I weaned him off the Infacol. However, he suffered like crazy and at 16weeks we went back on it. I didn't dare take him back off it until we started weaning at 26weeks and he's been fine since so I'm going to say for us it was 26 weeks/6months which makes sense as that's when their digestive systems are supposed to be developed. But health visitors and the like will tell you 12 weeks.


----------



## Seraphim

We have H on colief, tried infacol and gripe water (polaris, tescos and morrisons sell it, so I'm sure you should be able to get it) ...and she does burp, on her own often too. Lots. But the sheer amount of wind this young lady produces defies logic... I really don't know that there's enough space inside for her to store it :nope:


----------



## polaris

Seraphim said:


> We have H on colief, tried infacol and gripe water (polaris, tescos and morrisons sell it, so I'm sure you should be able to get it) ...and she does burp, on her own often too. Lots. But the sheer amount of wind this young lady produces defies logic... I really don't know that there's enough space inside for her to store it :nope:

Yes some babies definitely just get a lot more wind than others. Thomas burps too, a lot, and farts a lot, but there's always more!!


----------



## polaris

I don't think they do sell gripe water here by the way, I couldn't find it anywhere so I googled it and there is a problem with the license for Ireland or something like that, no idea why!


----------



## Seraphim

How strange! :lol:


----------



## jenny82

Ooh I didn't realise you were in the south Polaris! I'm in Belfast but doing a trial run at living in Dundalk over Easter :)

if you like I could get you some and post it down? It's not expensive and the chemist at the top of my street sells it.


----------



## polaris

jenny82 said:


> Ooh I didn't realise you were in the south Polaris! I'm in Belfast but doing a trial run at living in Dundalk over Easter :)
> 
> if you like I could get you some and post it down? It's not expensive and the chemist at the top of my street sells it.

That's really kind of you Jenny! I have ordered some from the internet but it worked out quite pricy with delivery charges! It hasn't arrived yet so 
i'll wait and see if it works for us first!


----------

